# Pope, columbia, cleveland spring forks



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

I am trying to find a pair of leaf spring forks that could have been on a Pope, Columbia, Cleveland or westfield production bike.
Will pay fair price.


----------



## DJF (Nov 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## blame123 (Nov 21, 2022)

DJF said:


> I am trying to find a pair of leaf spring forks that could have been on a Pope, Columbia, Cleveland or westfield production bike.
> Will pay fair price.
> 
> View attachment 705264
> ...



https://www.ebay.com/itm/225259475091?campid=5335809022


----------



## blame123 (Nov 21, 2022)

I have what you need.  Here's the link for it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/225259475091?campid=5335809022


----------

